# ibs + nausea?



## ejc (May 21, 2012)

HI i am new to this so thought i,d tell my story & see if anyone else has the same symptoms.I am a 40 year old female & have had 4 bad bouts in the last 10 years of what has eventually always been put down to ibs. My worst symptom has always been nausea but i get abdo pain diarhea, bloating & generally feeling unwell to the point my life almost grinds to a halt. With 2 children it is very hard & i don't know what i'd do without my understanding mum!! I guess like all ibs sufferers you worry the docs have missed something in their tests because its such a nasty illness. Does anyone out there suffer with nausea as a symtom? x


----------



## tim2 (May 21, 2012)

ejc said:


> HI i am new to this so thought i,d tell my story & see if anyone else has the same symptoms.I am a 40 year old female & have had 4 bad bouts in the last 10 years of what has eventually always been put down to ibs. My worst symptom has always been nausea but i get abdo pain diarhea, bloating & generally feeling unwell to the point my life almost grinds to a halt. With 2 children it is very hard & i don't know what i'd do without my understanding mum!! I guess like all ibs sufferers you worry the docs have missed something in their tests because its such a nasty illness. Does anyone out there suffer with nausea as a symtom? x


Hi there, yes I was diagnosed IBS in 2009. Am having a bad time at the moment. Have never had nausea as a symptom before this bout. Am heading back to Dr this week to see what he thinks. It comes and goes. Do you find you nausea is aggravated by certain foods?


----------



## ejc (May 21, 2012)

tim2 said:


> Hi there, yes I was diagnosed IBS in 2009. Am having a bad time at the moment. Have never had nausea as a symptom before this bout. Am heading back to Dr this week to see what he thinks. It comes and goes. Do you find you nausea is aggravated by certain foods?


 Hi tim - with me at the moment just eating makes it worse but like yours mine comes and goes usually for no apparent reason and one day i can eat something & be fine and then the next time it seems to aggravate it!! Its just a horrid distressing sypmtom. I find ginger tablets help and nausea tablets from doc but if you find anything better please let me know. Have they blood tested you for h. pylori(stomach ulcer)? x


----------



## tim2 (May 21, 2012)

ejc said:


> Hi tim - with me at the moment just eating makes it worse but like yours mine comes and goes usually for no apparent reason and one day i can eat something & be fine and then the next time it seems to aggravate it!! Its just a horrid distressing sypmtom. I find ginger tablets help and nausea tablets from doc but if you find anything better please let me know. Have they blood tested you for h. pylori(stomach ulcer)? x


No not yet but i will suggest it to the Dr.


----------

